# Cancer



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi All
If anyone has a pet with this terrible disease then they need to get the magazine "Dogs Today" this month (April edition).

There is an article on a vet from Harrow who has been working to get a revolutionery treatment for cancer licensed. The licence has just been granted though unfortunately the vet died a year ago.

There has been nothing in the national media because the treatment does not involve drug companies and so no publicity has been sought.

The magazine gives details of four vets who are prescribing it at the moment and they have set up a blog (whatever that is  ) for people to share their experiences of the treatment: http://petswithcancertryingcv247.blogspot.com

The treatment was named CV247 by John Carter who invented it.

It has also been used on human cancer sufferers with, according to the article, a high success rate. A doctor called Dr Ross Taylor, medical director of The Hospice of St Francis in Berkhamsted, Hertfordshire is prescribing CV247 to named cancer patients.

The treatment uses four ingredients known to have some anti-tumour effect, acting as antioxidants, immune-stimulants and anti-prostaglandin roborants. It is used in conjunction with a recommended diet. All the details are in the article.

Hope this helps anyone dealing with this dreadful disease.

Pat


----------

